# Taxman lines up king hit on overseas pensions



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

On the back of this article in the NZ herald, has anyone used any pension advisers in NZ to transfer their pensions?
Which companies would you recommend?

And - please - no self-advertising. Just posts from people who've actually transferred their pensions!

Diana Clement: Taxman lines up king hit on overseas pensions - Business - NZ Herald News


----------

